# Cool skiff for all you micro guys.



## SkipJack (Jan 8, 2018)

Seen this on Instagram and found a YouTube link. No idea of prices but looks to be a pretty slick little flats machine


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

https://www.skifflife.com/2948236/hcraft-skiff/

Painted hull with galvanized trailer and grab bar is $7000. No motor, push pole, etc. It’s a cool little boat and I looked into them a while ago but for the price you can get a much more capable skiff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> https://www.skifflife.com/2948236/hcraft-skiff/
> 
> Painted hull with galvanized trailer and grab bar is $7000. No motor, push pole, etc. It’s a cool little boat and I looked into them a while ago but for the price you can get a much more capable skiff.


They are made in Dubai, what do you expect?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> https://www.skifflife.com/2948236/hcraft-skiff/
> 
> Painted hull with galvanized trailer and grab bar is $7000. No motor, push pole, etc. It’s a cool little boat and I looked into them a while ago but for the price you can get a much more capable skiff.


Yep same as a solo skiff. There are better solutions for the same money. Like on the SS the entire bow part of the boat is basically wasted space. Cannot stand there and cast. Duh. Why that didn't dawn on me before I bot the stupid thing I don't know. Lapse of reason I guess.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

commtrd said:


> Yep same as a solo skiff. There are better solutions for the same money. Like on the SS the entire bow part of the boat is basically wasted space. Cannot stand there and cast. Duh. Why that didn't dawn on me before I bot the stupid thing I don't know. Lapse of reason I guess.


What would you consider to be a better purchase at that price point?


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

Did my research on these a while back and agree that you can get more for your money. Shadowcast and Native suv tiller set ups by Ankona are 2 off the top of my head that would be in that comparable price range but more boat.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Something like IPB 14' or Ankona etc. Prefaced on the >$6k it cost me to get boat, trailer fabbed up, and Tohatsu 4 up. Heck even a jon boat would have been much more useful IMHO. And cost less too.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh, yeah. Not sure how you ended up putting over $6k into one. But a used SS is not in the same price range as a used IPB. New isnt equal pricing for both either. I guess that is why I asked my question previously.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

skeeterlagoonlost said:


> *Excellent condition. Great flats, lake, creek or pond fishing rig. *
> 
> *Weights approximately 300 lbs. without gear.*
> 
> ...


Something like this... I got a new Stiffy 16' push pole, a Stiffy 8' stake out pole, rear sponson drains, a completely custom built Malone kayak trailer fitted to properly support the boat, etc so these things really drove the cost up. But I think there is at least a minimal level of functionality needed in a real fishing boat and clearly I did not think that thru adequately before I did that. Learned valuable lessons. Like the cheesy plastic motor mount that flexes when motor put into gear. So I bought 1/4" 6061 aluminum plate and made bolsters for front and back of motor mount to stiffen it up. Which it did nicely but should that be necessary? NO. Of course someone else would just love their SS and say I was an idiot blah blah. YMMV as usual.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for the honest response!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

10k with a few options. Plus motor. No thanks.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are made in Dubai, what do you expect?


is that in Texas?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> is that in Texas?


Not even on the same continent!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Wonder if they use them to surf sand dunes


----------

